# You gotta love friends



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have a friend that runs canned hunts and gives us a call if there is quite a few birds left in the field. Had Cash out hunting the missed birds earlier this week. The sky starts filling with geese and they are coming in on the edge of the property. Cell phone rings and its the outfitter asking if we want to do a friends goose hunt, he doesn't have any paying customer lined up. I just have to look to the sky with thousands of geese filling it and say YES. I just want to thank Tim Crawley with WGO for one of the best goose hunts we have ever been on.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great Flex love it some fun" 8) ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That must be really heavy 8)


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

What a great outing.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I can imagine how much fun the pups had helping collect them!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes they love it. Lots of longer retrives. Cash loves the cripples that try to take flight. He will chase them down, leap and catch them in the air.
The only thing the dogs want to do after a goose hunt is eat and sleep.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a goose hunt today and when we were picking up decoys I noticed Cash limping. He was not putting weight on a front foot.  Inspected the foot and leg and didn't find and puncher wounds. His foot feels warmer than the other feet and putting very little weight on it 8 hours later. I gave him some tramadol for pain and hope its better in the morning. If not I'll have the vet check it out on Wednesday.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FAMILY FREINDS PUP's & LONG GUNs - the ONLY way to liVe !!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

TXRed - how is Cash doing?
Is he back to normal?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for asking. He is doing much better. Putting weight on it and no swelling. I do see him give slightly to it once in a while. I think its was just a sprain and should heal with rest. I'm hoping he will be ready to hunt this weekend.


----------

